# Beans From Tesco



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Due to extended messing about with my grinder yesterday I am going to run out of beans today and my local roaster is closed.

can anyone suggest what is semi decent from Tesco to get me through the next few days?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

The only supermarket bean that actually worked for me was illy - but it's stupid money and boring to palette really.

I've heard of waitrose stocking union, but students and waitrose aren't usually seen hand in hand! -( ill have to check for myself though)

But I guess illy worked like a fresh roast, maybe try and buy fresh beans from your local independant cafe? They'll have something fresh and probably from a decent roaster and even their prices will be better than illy and quality should also be better than illy.

I'm pretty annoyed this morning as my super jolly isn't co-operating and is just eating my fresh bag of red brick... #firstworldproblems haha


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are near a Waitrose some of their stores stock 'Union' which is very acceptable.


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll have a look, there is one nearby although I don't shop there as it's a bit out of my league lol.


----------



## Shaun (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm intrigued as to the Union 'Revelation' beans at Waitrose, in terms of when they're likely to have been roasted. I thought it must have been only certain stores that stocked them, but I looked harder in mine and there they were on a low shelf, somewhat hidden. As has been mentioned before here, there's only a 'best before' date on these packs and not a roast date. With that in mind, it could be asked how much fresher they're likely to be than all the other supermarket options. Anyway, I bought a pack this week with a 'best before' date of September 2013, which doesn't say a lot really. However, they were definitely better than any other beans I'd tried, and at £4.75 for 227g and no postage to pay, this will be my main supply for now whilst I try and establish some consistency in my espresso-making.

I then ran out of Union after three days and went back to Waitrose to replenish. There was a bag marked down from £4.75 to £3.99, and this was simply down to the 'best before' date - but this was the only bag which showed a three months earlier date than the other packs - June 2013. Does that not say that Union beans in Waitrose might well be months old by the time they're bought? It does look like Waitrose will simply bung their Union stock in place and leave it there until sold (just like all the other brands), no matter how fresh the Union beans were originally. If that's the case it would be better to know how far ahead Union stamp the 'best before' date on these beans, and try and buy new stock when it comes in.

If no-one actually knows this, I'll get in touch with Union and see if they'll say more about roast dates for beans intended for Waitrose.

Shaun


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, the general consensus is that there is no way of knowing how old these beans are, bad you are only guaranteed freshness ordering direct from the roaster and using these as a last resort.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Shaun said:


> If no-one actually knows this, I'll get in touch with Union and see if they'll say more about roast dates for beans intended for Waitrose.


I've asked before, but don't have an answer. I'd love to know though as I'd be more willing to buy them.

Costa beans are quite good at a push. Ask the staff to check the roast date on the tin is within a couple of months (they are gassed, so last a little longer than in air).


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Yes, the general consensus is that there is no way of knowing how old these beans are, bad you are only guaranteed freshness ordering direct from the roaster and using these as a last resort.


Agreed, last resort..

Union beans are excellent though!


----------



## Shaun (Jan 30, 2013)

I've found the answer from Union, about what they supply to Waitrose, but as this thread is about Tesco, I'll start a new thread.


----------

